# Pardon me, but we've got a little spammer...



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

> I actually came here to spam eac when I was redirected here so I figured if eac was closed down and all the *censored.3.0*ing retards were coming to acp why not start spamming here since it will be eac all over again. 10 staff members for 10 active members. ****** site staff. I see why Jimmy chose this site. LMAO!



That was posted on our site.  I'm sure he wasn't sent by your site.  Considering that you are all above such nonsense, but the title of his thread was *"Hi I'm a spammer for tbt"*.  His username was *Chink* and as soon as we get the admins or mods online, we're going to take a look at his IP address.  He posted all over the site in many different boards.  Do you think you can take care of him here for us?  It's alright if you don't, but any help would be great.  

Oh right, he also PM'd _this_ to me (screenshot):

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Sorry for any inconvenience they may have caused you.  I'll update this with his IP address later.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

Hah, it's true.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Hah, it's true.


Were you planning this as a site, or did he just do it as an individual?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

I knew Animal Crossing Post was EAC. It just looked too good to be run by Jimmy. Who owns it now?

And your point is? How do you even legitimately know that he is from TBT? I could say I'm from Pluto, but that doesn't mean it's true. Also, I say you guys deserve it. You spammed our site so much, it's time you got your comeuppance.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I knew Animal Crossing Post was EAC. It just looked too good to be run by Jimmy. Who owns it now?
> 
> And your point is? How do you even legitimately know that he is from TBT? I could say I'm from Pluto, but that doesn't mean it's true. Also, I say you guys deserve it. You spammed our site so much, it's time you got your comeuppance.


We spammed you?  And right now EAC was closed by Jimmy.  ACP is run by MiiMario.  And I didn't know that we spammed you...  Also, I don't know that he's from TBT, that's why I brought this up.  To ask.


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

No one deserves anything.

Two negatives does not make a positive.

Can two similar sites live in harmony? :V


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> No one deserves anything.
> 
> Two negatives does not make a positive.
> 
> Can two similar sites live in harmony? :V


NO! YOU *censored.5.0*! NO THEY CAN'T!


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All my organs just sunk into my skin.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> No one deserves anything.
> 
> Two negatives does not make a positive.
> 
> Can two similar sites live in harmony? :V


For sure.  I'm going to bring up the spammings of TBT with ACP staff.  I had heard _nothing_ about this.  I'll talk to them and if they did endorse the spammings, I'll persuade them to stop forever under the terms that you don't have your site spam us.  Individuals claiming to be doing the work of one thing without doing so can't be stopped.  But seriously.


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that your site spammed us is that EAC's horribly picked staff members did.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 21, 2010)

Some*one* is playing both sides for fools, spamming both and claiming to be the other. Mostly in retaliation of previous "attacks".
As a whole, TBT doesn't spam sites, it's one person.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember hearing a bit about EAC doing things like that, that's why I never became a member there.  Also, ACP isn't officially EAC.  EAC isn't officially ACP.  EAC just closed and the URL redirects to ACP, that doesn't mean that we did it...

EDIT: Okay Andy, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2010)

No one from TBT did anything if they did it was some idiot who actually still cared about spamming eac, which is little to nobody.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Rip Eac you will be missed.

Also thank you Animal crossing post for taking Eac spot you suck


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Rip Eac you will be missed.
> 
> Also thank you Animal crossing post for taking Eac spot you suck


Ehm, excuse me?  _We_ suck because Jimmy wanted to close EAC because he had RL things he wanted to take care of?  Please think before you speak.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she's an idiot, don't mind her.


----------



## Zex (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were outside your skin?


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for all the help.  I figured you guys wouldn't support something like that, but I wanted to double check.

Thanks again.


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't suppose to be?

I thought people stared because I was beautiful :C


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shut it down because his Mom told him too And because of peer pressure


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Your getting spammed again


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> No one deserves anything.
> 
> Two negatives does not make a positive.
> 
> Can two similar sites live in harmony? :V


Yes they do. If you times a negative number with another negative number, you get a positive number. 

-2(-2) = 4


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's math though.

:v

Morally it doesn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2010)

F.A.O. my Schwartz...


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

I love how your spam is Acp all rooster jokes nothing else


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was moreso for religious reasons?  



> Your getting spammed again



I know, and I can't do anything because I'm not a moderator.



> I love how your spam is Acp all rooster jokes nothing else



What's your point?  We aren't the ones spamming so why are you saying it like I'm the one that's spamming the site?


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 21, 2010)

And its our problem how?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morals don't make anything.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> And its our problem how?


Did you read the rest of the thread?  I was making sure it wasn't a sitely thing.  And *Say Whaaaaa*, don't worry about it.


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0*.  I've had enough of these topics.

What our members do on other sites, no matter how idiotic, is their business.  That said, I wouldn't be surprised if one of our resident idiots is doing that, but I can assure you that TBT doesn't give half of a rat's ass about every new AC forum that pops up every other week.  Also, don't flatter yourselves.  TBT has been around for five and a half years, we're way past something as childish as spamming a forum with 20 members.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

That would be cool in a bad way if we ganged up as a site but IN A BAD WAY.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got better things to read...I'd rather not read 3 pages of arguments..


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you meant to say was two wrongs don't make a right.  That's where your problem is.


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... what?  Were internet forums one of the things proscribed in the Levitical laws or something?


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 21, 2010)

How about, ya go clean up that spam!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

You know what, I don't give a damn. And so does everyone else.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I just read that he had to spend more time with God...  I don't know all the details on that.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> How about, ya go clean up that spam!


I just said that I can't, I'm not a mod.  Our mods haven't made it on yet...


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... what?  Oh that is priceless.

How old was that kid anyways?


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, lemme check.  His profile doesn't say, but he doesn't seem that old...  I'm guessing 12 or 13.


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't really care, It's obvious that it's a staff from EAC who got fired as Jimmy closed the site.


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes a good person if they have the right morals.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance: 

Oh children....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, he was also a profound muslim, atheist, agnostic. He's everything! Just go with the flow little Jimmy.

And he didn't close it down for that reason. He closed it down because he had absolutely no idea how to run a forum and when he actually had to start working to better the community, he shut it down.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it was better then ACP


----------



## Kyel (Jun 21, 2010)

It was me guys, I'm sorry
<small><small><small><small><small><small>loljk


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord, when will you shut up and leave already? You act like you've lived on the site and you know all about it. From what I can tell, it's a MAJOR step up from EAC. It looks better, it's on a different server. You're just pissed because your precious EAC was closed down.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Kyel Quote
It was me guys, I'm sorry
My comment
Yes great job

I love your work do it again!

No sarcasm


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2010)

Stop bashing other sites.  Who cares about other sites.  We are like the big Avatar tree.  One big Avatar bell tree.  You can blow us up... but you will NEVER TAKE OUR FREEDOMS!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with being a Muslim or Atheist? I think that people can be any religion they want or have no religion at all.

Oh, and Jimmy's an ignorant, annoying little kid. I'm glad EAC's down. I bet Jimmy's going to join TBT again, but hiding his identity. Oh, and he has an IP changer.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh boy,

I still look at AC sites as gangs, 

FROW DEM TBT SIGNZ UP NIKKA!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Stop bashing other sites.  Who cares about other sites.  We are like the big Avatar tree.  One big Avatar bell tree.  You can blow us up... but you will NEVER TAKE OUR FREEDOMS!


That was a perfect metaphor, just perfect.


----------



## Zex (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you mean _simile_. Close enough, though.

And nice Avatar reference.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2010)

William Wallace was my favorite tall blue person.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:09:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying anything is wrong with him choosing a religion, but you can't flip-flop between religions every other day. I know for a fact that in being a Muslim, you can't worship any other religion's god. And being Atheist, well, it's impossible to be atheist and believe in some form of a higher being. He contradicts himself too often.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:14:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn-it I honestly didn't see "like" in there before.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Furrys? No Yes?


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ruined me.


----------



## hookyboysb (Jun 21, 2010)

I am one of the admins of ACP. I deleted the posts, but the user won't be deleted because he will just reregister with the same name. The worst part is that he's using a proxy. >_< 

I believe this is just a troll NOT from the AC community. Probably some Microsoft fanboy.


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

hookyboysb said:
			
		

> I am one of the admins of ACP. I deleted the posts, but the user won't be deleted because he will just reregister with the same name. The worst part is that he's using a proxy. >_<
> 
> I believe this is just a troll NOT from the AC community. Probably some Microsoft fanboy.


You just said David.

:V


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

So is it actually that Kyel kid or no?


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> So is it actually that Kyel kid or no?


Nawww, He's just playing with ya.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, ahahaha


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Who is Heya dudas


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Who is Heya dudas


Just another spammer.  He just agreed with everything the other guy said, so i think he's an alt.


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

I bet it is David.  We should ban David from TBT just in case.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2010)

hookyboysb said:
			
		

> I am one of the admins of ACP. I deleted the posts, but the user won't be deleted because he will just reregister with the same name. The worst part is that he's using a proxy. >_<
> 
> I believe this is just a troll NOT from the AC community. Probably some Microsoft fanboy.


Someone goes around to all of the AC sites spamming and saying they are from the other one.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I bet it is David.  We should ban David from TBT just in case.


Aha, no.



> Someone goes around to all of the AC sites spamming and saying they are from the other one.



I think that may actually be the case...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

*Chink*
working for nook

Well, this is going to be tricky!


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 21, 2010)

It was me im sorry can we be friends i did it four attention becuase my parents hit me.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> *Chink*
> working for nook
> 
> Well, this is going to be tricky!


Is that legit?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's in the screen shot, so probably.

It's right next to his avatar.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, nevermind, I thought that was _here_.  So now I don't get why you posted that.  Ahaha


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

I bet it's Say Whaaa?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a guy named Nook here. 

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4033590/





			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I bet it's Say Whaaa?



It could be any of the new people we've been getting, but yeah, probably.

How much you wanna bet that if someone asks him he says: "Say Whaaa?"


----------



## hookyboysb (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> hookyboysb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I believe it's someone from outside of the AC community.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

hookyboysb said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you can just block his IP address and block that name from being registered, right?

Although, he could change his IP and get a different name....
Plus, if you block his IP address, all he has to do is change it, or use a different computer/server.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

To prevent it, you should just use an administrator approval system for security purposes.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> To prevent it, you should just use an administrator approval system for security purposes.


Yeah, but then don't you have to confirm every person that wants to join?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but if it's a small forum that doesn't get many members per day, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even with a small forum that eventually gets to be a hassle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless, it would be the only true way to block spamming. If they use a 10-Minute Mail email, then it should be easy to tell if they're a spammer or not.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

My god. Go jump into another little forum pool you brainless little minion.


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but for all we know it could be a seemingly normal user doing the spamming, and you can't really stop that...


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, pardon, I didn't understand what you were getting at.

"Working for Nook" is the original rank that you could when you register for ACP, it's like how in the game when you first start playing, you work for Nook.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 21, 2010)

Mythirion said:
			
		

> Shiny Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you need better mods then...and...for some reason I thought I saw you on the admin list. xP


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh no... what next? A website shut down?


----------



## hookyboysb (Jun 21, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was on ACK. He's a Scout now.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 21, 2010)

I r confused instead of the abbreviation could u say the whole name?


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

Shiny Star said:
			
		

> Mythirion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I _was_ an admin but I couldn't keep up.  The abbreviation is for Animal Crossing Post.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> I r confused instead of the abbreviation could u say the whole name?


"I am confused. Instead of the abbreviation, could you say the whole name?"
-The Bell Tree Noobish Translation Squad, or TBTNTS

ACP stands for "Animal Crossing Post". EAC stands for "Everything Animal Crossing".


----------



## Poke2Laser (Jun 21, 2010)

THIS IS NONSENSE!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

And refer to Jeremy's post. We don't care about other AC sites unless they are a friend of ours. Someone from our site is spamming ACP? None of us give a damn, except for you.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow this is so childish.


----------



## hookyboysb (Jun 21, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> Wow this is so childish.


What is?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

hookyboysb said:
			
		

> Alankpbr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spamming, perhaps?


----------



## Mythirion (Jun 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 21 2010, 09:25:47 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People in general?  Us  posting here?  I dunno...


----------

